# I'd Like to Propose Some New Lingo



## PeterPantalones (Aug 30, 2015)

Last week I picked up some teenagers from a party(I'm sure we can all guess where this is going) and was tasked with driving them home. So I begin driving them home when I hear a ferocious roar of mouth-gas coming from the seat behind me. I remained professional though and drove them to their destination. "No this isn't it" they tell me. So I drive back in the other direction. We're not going for 5 minutes when burp-girl pukes all over the back of my Lincoln Towncar! I am highly irate at this point, her friend is trying to calm her down but she isn't doing much good and the vomit ends up all over the back of my car(some even got on my head too). So I hear talk of paper towels to clean the car but when I drop off the drunk girl she delivers no paper towels! I go to drive the rest of them home and 2 of them clearly felt bad and gave me a substantial tip but one of them only gave me $2.00! That persons name was Murray O'Brayne. I propose we add "The Murray Stiff" to our dictionary as the term when some jimminy-jokester gives a tip well under what they should be giving! So try it out see if you guys like it, hopefully the "Murray Stiff" will become a household Uber name. Examples: "Oh I got Murray Stiffed last night by some grandmas." or "That waiter spit in my food so I gave them the old Murray Stiff".


----------



## BizyMom (Sep 1, 2015)

Somewhere on this forum, I read that if you accept/allow a Pax to 'tip' you or give you any money at all after making a 'mess', the Pax can then protest against (and win) the cleaning fee and NOT PAY YOU! I don't know if this is true, but I would like to know if you got your cleaning fee from Uber and got your vehicle cleaned?


----------



## PeterPantalones (Aug 30, 2015)

BizyMom said:


> Somewhere on this forum, I read that if you accept/allow a Pax to 'tip' you or give you any money at all after making a 'mess', the Pax can then protest against (and win) the cleaning fee and NOT PAY YOU! I don't know if this is true, but I would like to know if you got your cleaning fee from Uber and got your vehicle cleaned?


TRUST ME. I got Murray Stiffed. No court of Uber-Law will possibly side against me. The Murray Stiff is the ultimate affront one can face and any judge worth his kosher salt knows that!


----------

